# Visibility



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

A Bayliner pleasure craft was probably traveling 30 to 50 mph
and was "in full plane" when it hit the kayaker.


http://www.heraldpalladium.com/articles/2011/07/18/local_news/5704565.txt

http://www.wndu.com/localnews/headlines/Kayaker_in_accident_on_Paw_Paw_Lake_125798683.html

Researchers at England's Heriot-Watt University studied the visibility of various signaling devices and found that folding flags were 
by far the most reliable and cost-effective location device tested.
Yellow was the most conspicuous color in all sea states, even with breaking waves and deteriorating light.

A day-glo yellow pennant was consistently spotted at 1.2 miles to 1.8 miles. Red and orange flags were only visible to a mile away.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like bright colored canoes, and pfds, and kayaks when I am in one of those. I want to be seen if I end up dumped and floating in the middle of a river or lake. Even more so , should I be unconscious an unable to call for help.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Unfortunately being visible wouldn't have helped in this case as the young powerboater was looking back trying to fix a battery issue (at full plane???)


----------

